# Difference between CLB 9 and CLB 10?



## bergkamp17 (May 11, 2017)

Is the difference very siginificant?

My ielts result is 9 for listening and 7.5 for the other 3 components.

I missed clb 10 because my reading was 0.5 short of the required 8.

Should i retake IELTS again? I am afraid I may get 8 for reading but my writing and speaking fall below 7.5 if I retake again.

Canada doesn't accept PTE academic so I can't use that.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

You can only tell the difference in points here : Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

But as a general rule ,to get the 50 bonus points ,you need to score CLB9 on all components on either IELTS or CELPIP


----------



## bergkamp17 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info. The difference is only 3 points so it does not matter at all. Looks like those who studied in Canada have better chance of obtaining PR


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

bergkamp17 said:


> Thanks for the info. The difference is only 3 points so it does not matter at all. Looks like those who studied in Canada have better chance of obtaining PR


Well , if you are fresh graduate and/or got less than 3 years of experience and sub CLB9 then yes you are right , onshore applicants got better chance.

But looking at past rounds results , anyone who got 3+ yrs experience and CLB9 can score 430-450 points which should get you in the lead.

Ofcourse marriage and PostGrad do add points to your case.

Goodluck


----------

